# Remote Interventional Radiology Coders Needed



## Dianeacv (Aug 25, 2013)

Experienced Interventional Radiology Coders needed.  Position is an independent, Remote and per diem.

Please e mail resumes to dmckenna@atlanticcoding.com

Sincerely,
Diane McKenna, CCS
President
Atlantic Coding & Validations Inc.
E mail: Dmckenna@atlanticcoding.com


----------

